# Mutilple Quotes in Posts



## TigerLily (Jan 31, 2005)

I notice that sometimes, people have multiple quotes in their posts.  Can someone tell me how to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## SVT (Jan 31, 2005)

I right-click on "quote" for each post I want to quote. This opens up a new window or tab. If I want to quote 3 people, I right-click on "quote" for each individual post so I end up with 3 new windows or tabs.

Then I copy and paste each one into my reply box.

Some people do multiple quotes but forget to include the name of the person they're quoting. Make sure you copy the screen name too so readers can follow along.


----------



## SVT (Jan 31, 2005)

TigerLily said:
			
		

> I notice that sometimes, people have multiple quotes in their posts.  Can someone tell me how to do this?
> 
> Thanks!





			
				SVT said:
			
		

> I right-click on "quote" for each post I want to quote. This opens up a new window or tab. If I want to quote 3 people, I right-click on "quote" for each individual post so I end up with 3 new windows or tabs.
> 
> Then I copy and paste each one into my reply box.
> 
> Some people do multiple quotes but forget to include the name of the person they're quoting. Make sure you copy the screen name too so readers can follow along.



Easy as pie!


----------



## JaneiR36 (Jan 31, 2005)

TigerLily said:
			
		

> I notice that sometimes, people have multiple quotes in their posts. Can someone tell me how to do this?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Is that like quoting multiple people (which SVT has pretty much told you how to do  ) or quoting one person multiple times, like paragraph by paragraph? For the latter, you can either manually type the "[QU.OTE]" tags around each section you want to quote. I'm going to type a blue period in between my tags so they show up, then show you how it looks when implemented.

[*.*quote=JaneiR36] Hello all. I'm typing this because I have no life and and it's fun. [/quote*.*]

[*.*quote]This quote is being attributed to no one in particular, because typically, from context, you can tell who's being quoted. In this case, uh... myself. [/quote*.*]

Here's what it looks like w/o the periods:



			
				JaneiR36 said:
			
		

> Hello all. I'm typing this because I have no life and and it's fun.


 


> This quote is being attributed to no one in particular, because typically, from context, you can tell who's being quoted. In this case, uh... myself.


 
If you don't want to type manually, highlight the text you want to quote, then click on the last icon on the second line [in enhanced mode]. If you hover your mouse around it, it'll say "Wrap 





> tags around select text." This will put the tags for you and you can do it as many times as you like. The icon looks like a page of a notebook w/writings in it, kinda like they have in comics to show what a character is "saying."
> 
> You can also do this to quote multiple people, if you're able to copy and paste what they've said into your reply box.


----------



## TigerLily (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks ladies!!!   I think I got it....I think!  

I'll probably fully understand at 3:30am tomorrow night...That's how it usually works for me!


----------



## winterinatl (Dec 9, 2007)

TigerLily said:


> I notice that sometimes, people have multiple quotes in their posts.  Can someone tell me how to do this?
> 
> Thanks!





JaneiR36 said:


> Is that like quoting multiple people (which SVT has pretty much told you how to do  ) or quoting one person multiple times, like paragraph by paragraph? For the latter, you can either manually type the "[QU.OTE]" tags around each section you want to quote. I'm going to type a blue period in between my tags so they show up, then show you how it looks when implemented.
> 
> [*.*quote=JaneiR36] Hello all. I'm typing this because I have no life and and it's fun. [/quote*.*]
> 
> ...


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 9, 2007)

I was hoping it would help someone. Good for you winterinatl!


----------



## infojunkie (Apr 10, 2008)

winterinatl said:


> JaneiR36 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that like quoting multiple people (which SVT has pretty much told you how to do  ) or quoting one person multiple times, like paragraph by paragraph? For the latter, you can either manually type the "[QU.OTE]" tags around each section you want to quote. I'm going to type a blue period in between my tags so they show up, then show you how it looks when implemented.
> ...


----------



## Allandra (Apr 10, 2008)

TigerLily said:


> I notice that sometimes, people have multiple quotes in their posts.  Can someone tell me how to do this?
> 
> Thanks!





SVT said:


> I right-click on "quote" for each post I want to quote. This opens up a new window or tab. If I want to quote 3 people, I right-click on "quote" for each individual post so I end up with 3 new windows or tabs.
> 
> Then I copy and paste each one into my reply box.
> 
> Some people do multiple quotes but forget to include the name of the person they're quoting. Make sure you copy the screen name too so readers can follow along.





wheezy807 said:


> I was hoping it would help someone. Good for you winterinatl!





infojunkie said:


> I won't say it was easy as pie but I think I got it.
> 
> Oh snap, I previewed and it's all there. I'm not even gone try that wrapping stuff, I'm on it now!


It's pretty easy to me.


----------



## frizzy (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is my attempt at multi-quoting.





SVT said:


> I right-click on "quote" for each post I want to quote. This opens up a new window or tab. If I want to quote 3 people, I right-click on "quote" for each individual post so I end up with 3 new windows or tabs.
> 
> Then I copy and paste each one into my reply box.
> 
> Some people do multiple quotes but forget to include the name of the person they're quoting. Make sure you copy the screen name too so readers can follow along.


 
wheezy807 
I was hoping it would help someone. Good for you winterinatl! 

TigerLily 
Thanks ladies!!!  I think I got it....I think!  

I'll probably fully understand at 3:30am tomorrow night...That's how it usually works for me!  


TigerLily*Mutilple Quotes in Posts*
I notice that sometimes, people have multiple quotes in their posts. Can someone tell me how to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## frizzy (Apr 10, 2008)

Nope, didn't work for me. 

I have my page set up to view 40 posts per page, does this make a difference with multi-quoting?


----------



## Jas123 (Feb 6, 2009)

SVT said:


> I right-click on "quote" for each post I want to quote. This opens up a new window or tab. If I want to quote 3 people, I right-click on "quote" for each individual post so I end up with 3 new windows or tabs.
> 
> Then I copy and paste each one into my reply box.
> 
> Some people do multiple quotes but forget to include the name of the person they're quoting. Make sure you copy the screen name too so readers can follow along.


 


SVT said:


> Easy as pie!


 


wheezy807 said:


> I was hoping it would help someone. Good for you winterinatl!


testing



TigerLily said:


> Thanks ladies!!!  I think I got it....I think!
> 
> I'll probably fully understand at 3:30am tomorrow night...That's how it usually works for me!


testing


----------



## discobiscuits (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi. I'm just wondering. Why open multiple quotes/windows/tabs and then copy/paste when you can just click the multi-quote button at the bottom of each post you want to quote? Then after you click all the multi-quotes that you want, you finish by clicking on the "post reply" button (doing this will open a new reply with all the quotes you selected) and insert your comment(s). (or did I miss that post cause I did read the whole thread).

This is the multi-quote button:






This is where you find the multi-quote button (the bottom right corner of each individual post. when you click it, nothing will happen but a red highlight around the icon):





Post Reply button (at the bottom left corner of the thread)


----------



## SugarBaby (Feb 6, 2009)

1star said:


> Hi. I'm just wondering. Why open multiple quotes/windows/tabs and then copy/paste when you can just click the multi-quote button at the bottom of each post you want to quote? Then after you click all the multi-quotes that you want, you finish by clicking on the "post reply" button (doing this will open a new reply with all the quotes you selected) and insert your comment(s). (or did I miss that post cause I did read the whole thread).
> 
> This is the multi-quote button:
> 
> ...





frizzy said:


> Nope, didn't work for me.
> 
> I have my page set up to view 40 posts per page, does this make a difference with multi-quoting?






testing trying to see if it works


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey, i highlight, copy and paste and use the  wrap button. But i never can quote the name of the actual person. How can i do that?



> testing trying to see if it works


 


> Nope, didn't work for me.
> 
> I have my page set up to view 40 posts per page, does this make a difference with multi-quoting?


 


> Here is my attempt at multi-quoting.


 
You see!erplexed  Help!


----------



## discobiscuits (Feb 7, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> Hey, i highlight, copy and paste and use the  wrap button. But i never can quote the name of the actual person. How can i do that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u won't have to if u use the multi quote button OR if u use the regular quote button and copy/paste everything in the window (including the BB code)


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 7, 2009)

TigerLily said:


> I notice that sometimes, people have multiple quotes in their posts. Can someone tell me how to do this?
> 
> Thanks!


 


SVT said:


> I right-click on "quote" for each post I want to quote. This opens up a new window or tab. If I want to quote 3 people, I right-click on "quote" for each individual post so I end up with 3 new windows or tabs.
> 
> Then I copy and paste each one into my reply box.
> 
> Some people do multiple quotes but forget to include the name of the person they're quoting. Make sure you copy the screen name too so readers can follow along.


 


SVT said:


> Easy as pie!


 


TigerLily said:


> Thanks ladies!!!  I think I got it....I think!
> 
> I'll probably fully understand at 3:30am tomorrow night...That's how it usually works for me!


Yes it is easier! Thanks you 1star!


----------



## ccd (Feb 7, 2009)

1star said:


> Hi. I'm just wondering. Why open multiple quotes/windows/tabs and then copy/paste when you can just click the multi-quote button at the bottom of each post you want to quote? Then after you click all the multi-quotes that you want, you finish by clicking on the "post reply" button (doing this will open a new reply with all the quotes you selected) and insert your comment(s). (or did I miss that post cause I did read the whole thread).
> 
> This is the multi-quote button:
> 
> ...




This is how I do it!!!!   Now I wanna know how you got the pictures in there!!!  That's great!


----------



## ccd (Feb 7, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> Hey, i highlight, copy and paste and use the  wrap button. But i never can quote the name of the actual person. How can i do that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





1star said:


> u won't have to if u use the multi quote button OR if u use the regular quote button and copy/paste everything in the window (including the BB code)





wheezy807 said:


> Yes it is easier! Thanks you 1star!





I was sooooo happy when I figured out how to do this


----------



## discobiscuits (Feb 7, 2009)

ccd said:


> This is how I do it!!!!   Now I wanna know how you got the pictures in there!!!  That's great!


Well, there are a ton of different ways. One way is to right click on the image you want, go to "copy image location" and then paste it into the image tag that you can access buy clicking on this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which can be found here: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, the pic above ^ I had to do a screen print, edit it, save to my computer then upload to a photo sharing site and paste the code in this post. Sounds like a lot but it only took about 2 minutes tops. I use photobucket for stuff like that b/c it generates & copies the BB code for you so all you have to do is paste the code in your post message. Sometimes ppl may have to do pics/images that way b/c they use MACs or the image is in a flash presentation or because the right click is disabled or anynumber of other reasons.

HTH


ETA: you can also manually type BB code like the previous posts explain. Go copy the web address for a image/photo and then in your post type "img" surrounded by brackets[] it will look like this:

image link: you can also manually type BB code like the previous posts explain. Go copy the web address for a image/photo and then in your post type "img" surrounded by brackets[] it will look like this:


and you insert your image link where the space is between the code. 
image link: http://st1m.longhaircareforum.com/images/editor/insertimage.gif  inserted between the code
will give you this:


----------



## ccd (Feb 7, 2009)

1star said:


> Well, there are a ton of different ways. One way is to right click on the image you want, go to "copy image location" and then paste it into the image tag that you can access buy clicking on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow!! THanks!


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 17, 2010)

Okay that didn't work...


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 17, 2010)

ccd said:


> Wow!! THanks!





Ms.Christ3n said:


> Okay that didn't work...




okay....now I think I got it


----------



## MzRhonda (Apr 17, 2010)

Ms.Christ3n said:


> Okay that didn't work...





Ms.Christ3n said:


> okay....now I think I got it



Cool me too....finally!


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Feb 15, 2011)

TigerLily said:


> I notice that sometimes, people have multiple quotes in their posts.  Can someone tell me how to do this?
> 
> Thanks!





SVT said:


> I right-click on "quote" for each post I want to quote. This opens up a new window or tab. If I want to quote 3 people, I right-click on "quote" for each individual post so I end up with 3 new windows or tabs.
> 
> Then I copy and paste each one into my reply box.
> 
> Some people do multiple quotes but forget to include the name of the person they're quoting. Make sure you copy the screen name too so readers can follow along.





SVT said:


> Easy as pie!



Just testing this out.  Thanks for this ladies.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 28, 2011)

RachelRegina said:


> Just testing this out.  Thanks for this ladies.





RachelRegina said:


> Just testing this out.  Thanks for this ladies.





Ms.Christ3n said:


> okay....now I think I got it





RachelRegina said:


> Just testing this out.  Thanks for this ladies.





Ms.Christ3n said:


> Okay that didn't work...



testing!!!

nice - I never knew how to do that.


----------

